# CLEVELAND Herf: Friday, September 7th



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

*Who:* Anyone up for a herf!
*Where:* Cleveland LCDT (La Casa del Trogdor) PM me for the address if you need it
*When:* Friday, September 7th, 7PM

For food I'm thinking of ordering pizza, for drinks I'll have some beer and lots of liquor. Anyone up for trying to mix up something good again?

*:ss and :al List:*
*Trogdor*


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Love to come but we are in Chi at the Inc convention.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

trogdor said:


> *Who:* Anyone up for a herf!
> *Where:* Cleveland LCDT (La Casa del Trogdor) PM me for the address if you need it
> *When:* Friday, September 7th, 7PM
> 
> ...


Sounds good Marc, as of now I have no plans. Waiting to see what happens at work. It will be good hanging out. This smoking ban sucks!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll see you there!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be there for sure!

Quan i'll bring your poster.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I won't be going home this weekend, so I should be able to make this. Is there any traffic coming from Akron on a Friday afternoon? Keep in mind that when I say "traffic," I'm talking Chicago or Atlanta type traffic.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Brandon said:


> I won't be going home this weekend, so I should be able to make this. Is there any traffic coming from Akron on a Friday afternoon? Keep in mind that when I say "traffic," I'm talking Chicago or Atlanta type traffic.


nope


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm there. Marc, can you PM me the addy? :ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

PM sent for more info. :tu


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

JPH said:


> I'll be there for sure!
> 
> Quan i'll bring your poster.


And I'll bring more beer


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> And I'll bring more beer


Yummy!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

dude, i thought you meant last friday with your pm. send me the addy please.

r


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Alright I will be there. Might be a bit later then 7.. depends what time I am able to slide out of the office :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

This sounds tempting, but I am coming into town for the weekend and I think Mom may kill me if I leave to smoke cigars on the one day I am spending with her.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Toppers in case anyone else can make it tomorrow:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Will

Bump

for

Herf

7: 29AM I'm preparing for the herf.... Mentally aahhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm calling out two new gorillas

Spiker (who I have known for probably more than a year)

Stick (who told me he would probably make it....)

WTF BOYS..... Make it happen!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I packed the otterbox last night. I won't get there till after 9, but i wouldn't miss it. :chk


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I packed the otterbox last night. I won't get there till after 9, but i wouldn't miss it. :chk


Tight brother....Well all hide and attack you 1 by 1 when you get there....


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

JPH said:


> I'm calling out two new gorillas
> 
> Spiker (who I have known for probably more than a year)
> 
> ...


Looks like I got stuck working, been trying to but there's no way I can get out of it. Have a good time. I hate my boss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Please smoke an Anejo before I get there so I can hear you in the bushes.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Please smoke an Anejo before I get there so I can hear you in the bushes.


Anejo.....??? that must be some NC junk.....

noobie :tu

prepare for battle


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Stick said:


> Looks like I got stuck working, been trying to but there's no way I can get out of it. Have a good time. I hate my boss


I hate your boss to .....give me his/her number and it will go somehting like this

ME "Dial"
Boss "Hello"
ME "Hi, you dont know me but I'm JPH mother ****er"
Boss "ummm OK"
Me "So I hear you are making Dave work tonight"
Boss" well yeah we......
ME" thats enough outa' you, let him off tonight or I'll break both your legs and the legs of everyone in your immediate family"
Boss " dont you think thats ....
ME "zip it prick..... Dave quits......F-OFF
Dial tone...........dial tone...........

ME"Dialing Daves #"
DAVE "Hello"
ME " Dude!, you got off work"
DAVE "what?"
ME "I called your boss and explained everything to him/her, your off"
DAVE "WTF are you some kinda psycho"
ME "yeah"

I dont know where I was going with this...lol

Quite that job......


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I am bringing a bottle of Pear Grey Goose that I cant figure out what to do with. If you have ideas bring mixables :tu

Also Maddman cant make it now so I would still be interested in golfing tomorrow morning if anyone is interested


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> I hate your boss to .....give me his/her number and it will go somehting like this
> 
> ME "Dial"
> Boss "Hello"
> ...


Dude, are you smoking something other than cigars? :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

shaerza said:


> I am bringing a bottle of Pear Grey Goose that I cant figure out what to do with. If you have ideas bring mixables :tu
> 
> Also Maddman cant make it now so I would still be interested in golfing tomorrow morning if anyone is interested


I'm sure marc has some ice we can mix it with..... sweet!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Dude, are you smoking something other than cigars? :r


as a matter of fact I am.... pipe tobacco from the 80's that would blow your mind.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Almost decided not to make trip due to weather... but I have nothing better to do so. I didn't think to ask Marc for a phone number... so if I am not there by 7ish call me to make sure I'm not lost in Cleveland! Sending Marc my #


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Great herf Marc. Hope to do it again real soon!:ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Was nice to meet everyone that I hadnt met at the Shack. I will definitly be coming out for more. Thanks Marc :ss


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

That was a great time! Thanks everyone for coming over despite the heat and rain. I went out on the porch this morning and the ashtrays were surprisingly full:ss

It was great to meet Brandon, and Briusedawg I don't think I've had a chance to hang out with since before the smoking ban started being enforced* :hn
I'm glad Buckeye Jack is in town now for more regular herfing, and Shaerza and Quan could make it despite a little bit of a drive. And JPH came by too, and had one of his lady-friends stop in as well!

I think Quan took a couple of pics - post 'em up when you get the chance!

The only person MIA was Coach - where were you Randy?

Thanks again, everyone!
--Marc

* I think that we all could have done without seeing the video on Bob's phone, but it was funny to watch their reactions... puzzlement, then horror as they say "aw, hell, that's REAL! Why Bob, why????"


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Where are the pictures????????


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Our host for the evening the illustrious trogdor on the Right, and Brandon on the Left


From Right to Left JPH, shaeraz, and Buckeye Jack


The JPH pose


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Great night guys. As always Mark hanks for the herfspot, Brandon Thanks for the beer, Jeremy Thanks for the smoke. It was nice meeting up with all you guys.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are some sexy guys right there. 

Looks like a great time!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

oh hell yeah...it was a great time as always...

again, again



Thanks for everything Marc, your Knob CREEK, Pizza, hoyo du roi

You Da Man


----------

